

Seven Reasons Why a Scientist Believes in God - nreece
http://www.sivanandadlshq.org/messages/sciblgod.htm

======
bayareaguy
The list, so the moderately curious need not visit the actual link:

First: By unwavering mathematical law we can prove that our universe was
designed and executed by a great engineering intelligence.

Second: The resourcefulness of life to accomplish its purpose is a
manifestation of an all-pervading Intelligence.

Third: Animal wisdom speaks irresistibly of a good Creator who infused
instinct into otherwise helpless little creatures.

Fourth: Man has something more than animal instinct - the power of reason.

Fifth: Provision for all living is revealed in such phenomena as the wonders
of genes.

Sixth: By the economy of nature, we are forced to realize that only infinite
wisdom could have foreseen and prepared with such astute husbandry.

Seventh: The fact that man can conceive the idea of God is in itself a unique
proof.

------
Tichy
Seven reasons why I don't believe "scientists" who believe in god... And the
maths was faulty, too...

------
rms
move along, nothing to see here

